# Beeping noise



## MJ DOOM (May 14, 2009)

97 740il

This light is on and is beeping. Happen after I got new wheels put on. On left side of steering wheel. What is it? Tire pressure monitoring system? Did 97s have this option?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

mine is an '01. but it has a button and dash display for the tire pressure. but that would make perfect sense. dont know how you'd reset it or eliminate it.


----------

